# kcals in frosty paws?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If you're talking about the Purina brand Frosty Paws, it's 128 calories.

Honestly the ingredients in those things are awful, and preserved with BHA/BHT which is a known carcinogen... if you want to give your pup a similar treat you can make something like them at home fairly easily with natural ingredients.


*Ingredients*



 32 fluid ounces vanilla yogurt
 1 banana, ripe, mashed or 1 (5 ounce) jar baby food 
 2 tablespoons peanut butter
 2 tablespoons honey
 *Directions*



*Blend all ingredients together and freeze in 3-ounce paper cups.*
*Microwave just a few seconds before serving.*


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe. =) I actually have some bananas that are a little too ripe for my liking at home and we always have honey and peanut butter. I'll have to pick up some yogurt on my way home and give this a try!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the sounds of Marlene's recipe much better. Frosty Paws are loaded with junk. We made the mistake of buying them once at the beginning of last summer and Tucker threw it right back up and then had a few episodes of loose stools. We threw the rest of the package out. We very rarely buy actual dog treats anymore. We mostly just use frozen peanut butter and/or frozen plain yogurt with banana in their Kongs. It's much healthier and they love it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

jwemt81 said:


> We very rarely buy actual dog treats anymore. We mostly just use frozen peanut butter and/or frozen plain yogurt with banana in their Kongs. It's much healthier and they love it.


Have you tried Zuke's Mini-Naturals?? We use those for Enzo's training sometimes and he LOVES them. I found them with the help of one of the reps from California Natural (I think) when he found me inspecting the ingredients list on the back of EVERY box/bag of dog treats at the pet store. :curtain:


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Those sound delicious. We are going to have to try that.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just made some of the homemade kind. I did a little improvising. We used plain yogurt instead of vanilla since Enzo can't handle a lot of sugar. We also added another banana and a little more peanut butter (the natural kind). He really liked licking the spoon so I'm sure he'll love them when they're frozen. We didn't have any paper cups, so I just put them in cupcake pans in little cupcake papers. =)


----------

